# Spar Urethane or polyurethane?



## kbikoff (Dec 13, 2011)

M finishing a serving tray made out of plywood turned on its edge. I made this once before and I used spar urethane as a finish. It worked well, but it smells. Can I use polyurethane as a finish and have the same protection without the smell? Is an epoxy resin finish better? I've attached a photo so you can get an idea of what I'm talking about. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only time you use a spar varnish is when it's constantly exposed to water or in the sun a lot. The finish is made more elastic to expand and contract with weather extremes, mostly outdoors. Consequently it scratches easier than polyurethane that is a harder finish intended to be used indoors. 

Oil based finishes will smell but are worth dealing with. Epoxy finishes are better and will smell too but the fumes dissipate faster.


----------

